# Tv Gauges



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I'm convinced a transmission temp guage is a good idea. However, before I launch into the mod, are there any other gauges that I might consider in the future that I might want to provide space for (as in a multi-guage a-pillar pod)?

















I recall some tire monitoring gadgets discussed earlier that seem like a potential option but not sure that would be a suitable gauge to consider (entirely different kind of display if I recall). Other than that, I can't think of anything.

Help me out here folks.

BigBadBrain


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'd *love* to get an altimeter, but the ones I've seen are either cheesy looking or very expensive- a la aircraft quality.

I suppose it wouldn't be a bad idea to get an oil temp gauge, but there's only so many gauges that you can monitor at one time without going nuts. Better sometimes not to scare yourself.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

BBB, 
I am interested in this mod as well. Where are you going to purchase these and where did you get the pics? Do they have the pillar pod for just one guage?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Camper DC,
I found these at this site and you can find them for almost every make and model (not so easy for each year).

kjp1969,
Got the oil gauge already. Altimeter would be good too but hard to find and then every time you 'fly' you have to somehow get the barometric pressure where you are.

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BBB,

I assume in the Expedition you have all the major gauges (H2O Temp, Oil Press., Amps or Volts & Fuel level. I would say adding the Tranny temp gauge is a must for towing.

With a gas burner that will pretty much cover you. Other gauges worth considering might be a volt or amp gauge (whichever you don't have - personally I feel the volt gauge is most valuable). Vacuum guage (more valuable with a turbo, but can give you a good idea of instantaneous fuel mileage. Some are even marked with an MPG scale). Outside temp gauge (very handy in the NW this time of year!).

Other, decidedly over the top options, might include fluid temp gauges for the diff's and transfer case, in addition to the tranny gauge (if you wanted to get tricky, you could even wire all of them into a single gauge with a rotary selector switch. Hmmm.....).

Have fun. I will expect to see a dashboard more reminiscent of a G-V, than an SUV in April!

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got the full a pillar 2 gauge mount in my chevy.
I've got tranny temp and a vacuum gauge.
The vacuum gauge will tell you kinda sorta what kind of fuel mileage you're getting and how hard your engine is working.
Mostly I just wanted to be able to put two gauges in the pillar while I was doing the project, So I added a vacuum gauge to the package.

Got the whole setup from egauges.com

Edit: Can prolly post a pic if ya want one, once it quits snowing.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

SumitRacing also has pillar pods and gauges. My 1500HD already has a tranny temp guage







maybe vacuum and amp?

Jim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Autometer pro comp tranny temp atm-5457 at egauges is 47.90 at summit is 47.95

Guess it's six of one, half dozen of another.

egauges seems to have the best selsction though.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll probably go with just the tranny temp in a single pod. Dual pod would sure look sexy but can't really justify it to the budget director.

BBB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

CamperDC, since no one else said it directly, yes, you can get a single gauge pillar mount. I have the Autometer tranny gauge, mounted alone on my Avalanche. It works out nice. I wll take a picture of it, and post it if you'd like.

Tim

I went ahead and posted a photo in the gallery. Here is the link: A-pillar single pod gauge mount

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Tim,
Very nice... Thanks for posting the picture. I think this is what I will do as well. Is this a difficult install? I'm kinda handy but not even close to being as handy as some of the folks here at Outbackers. If it is too difficult I could get someone to help me out. Also, where should the temp be normally and where should I worry. Man, I'm a novice at this kind of stuff..


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you don't have the sender installed in the tranny already, that is probably the most difficult part. My mechanic installed the sender, when he did the transmission cooler, and ATF flush, and just left the wires coiled under the hood. I ran them into the cab, and up to the pillar. The pod attaches to the existing pillar, and the gauge just slips in.

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, Kip! Best altimeter you can get is a GPS since you don't need to know the barometric pressure at startup. Something like a Garmin eTrex Legend is only $130 or so. You might want to look into that alternative.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmm, another reason for a GPS. Do you think I'll be able to convince the DW that we need one??

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Garmin eTrex Legend accepts surface maps which means you can get very reliable route information at your fingertips. The first time you try to figure out how to turn around the map will bail you out. The DW is bound to be impressed. You can also have it record your route and you can backtrack if you are lost.

Personally I love to bring it up when I fly and can follow the moving map display from my seat. It also gives you town and route names, altititude, ground speed, bearing, and a whole bunch of other interesting facts.

I take mine hiking and once it bailed me out when I became disoriented in the deep woods. I could have figured it out on my own eventually but it sure was nice to have the info at my fingertips.

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm impressed - always figured you'd need clear sky to see the satellites. Inside the plane - that would be very cool - sometimes I wonder what I'm seeing on the ground and that would be sweet!

Unfortunately, I'd get to do it a lot.

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also added the two guages on the pod on the A piller. I put trans temp and an additional water temp guage so I can keep an eye on both without lookin down at the dash.


----------

